# College assignment



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

So for college I am doing an Investigative project, this will also help me with my uni work in the future. The Investigative project that I have chosen is to do with African pygmy hedgehogs, I keep these myself so thought it would be an interesting topic. Basically I am going to be getting the hedgehog cage which is a zoozone 2, emptying it completely and putting 2 different types of substrates in, one each half of the cage, in between the 2 substrates I am going to leave a gap with no substrate on. I will then place the hedgehog in the empty space in the cage and start the stopwatch, wait till it gets to 5 minutes and then record which substrate the hedgehog chose, I have to do this 50 times, luckily I have 4 hedgehogs to use for the project. I have chosen newspaper and fleece bedding for the 2 substrates, which have been recommended by other hedgehog keepers. I will have to take note of the results and then I have to write up a explanation and do different tables, graphs and charts to help explain and display my results. I think it will be interesting does anyone else? Any tips people can come up with will be taken on board also  I am going to update the results I find so other people can say their views also. Thankyou!


----------



## ChazzieJo (Jun 14, 2012)

I've never known anyone to use newspaper, maybe I'm overprecautious but I'd be worried about the ink... Finacard or Carefresh are better. Good luck with your project!
:2thumb:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Those two substrates are awfully similar (i.e. they're both flat surfaces....neither of which allow the hedgehog to exhibit natural foraging behaviour).

Also, I hate to burst your bubble, but I don't really think that a hedgehog is the kind of animal that will think "ooo....I prefer this substrate to that one over there, so I think I'll stay still over here". They'll just buzz around all over the place.


----------



## SilverSky (Oct 2, 2010)

after 5 mins the hog could still just be exploring. noting which they settle down to sleep on might be best.

also dont forget to rotate the cage and do all directions, one side might be in sunlight/in a draft etc


----------



## mstypical (Feb 16, 2011)

SilverSky said:


> after 5 mins the hog could still just be exploring. noting which they settle down to sleep on might be best.
> 
> also dont forget to rotate the cage and do all directions, one side might be in sunlight/in a draft etc


Yep, one side might be warmer than the other, it could be choosing temperature over substrate.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

As Chris said, the substrates are similar, while one way be 'cuddly' and the other 'flat and hard'; they are both still one-piece substrates. If you insist on doing this experiment you would be better off using fleece or newspaper on one side and Finacard or care-fresh on the other. In addition, you will also have to make sure you know all the possible variables and keep the dependent variables the same for all attempts.

Personally, I can see little point in doing this 'experiment', you will find it difficult to make sure only the substrates will influence the hogs; plus you will also have to deal with the individual personalities of each hog. It will most definitely end with the hogs not settling down within five minutes, and if you left them for longer they would choose to ball up in/under the Finacard where they would feel more secure. I find it to be quite a boring idea for an assignment; but if it gets you a pass at college and helps with your university work then needs must I suppose.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

That's a bit harsh!


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I would also add that in order for the test to be fair you must use the same hog all 50 times.
You can't swap hogs and say do 10 tests with each.

I would perhaps rethink the test.
What do you want to achieve at the end of it?
What do you want the results to show you/prove?

Once you know that, you can devise a test to find out the answer.


----------



## UrolithicTitan (Sep 12, 2010)

mrcriss said:


> That's a bit harsh!


I wouldn't describe it as harsh. Just giving my own opinion on the OPs assignment idea. The OP has already said that they find it to be an interesting idea. It just needs to be thought through a bit more.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

The cutting tone with which you delivered your killer blows was the harsh bit. Placing things in "", never comes across pleasantly 

oh, and calling it boring wasn't that nice either


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

Could you not do the test over a couple of weeks and look at which bedding the hedgehogs settle to sleep in each evening put of two choices.

Shredded fleece and paper shreddings for example.

Use the same bedding each night in all 4 hog cages and record results at the same time each morning.
Then collate the results for each hog.


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

So after taking it all on board ill be using a shreded card type of material which has dust extracted and also fleece, I forgot to say that i will be swapping around the substrates each time i do it, as then it can eliminate the bias of going one way (the way the hedgehog is used to going) i will also now be placing a hide on each side and see which side/hide the hedgehogs in at that 5 minute point. While some of you think its boring, i personally think it will be interesting to find out which substrate the hedgehog will prefer. just to also make it clearer i will be doing it 50 times for each of the four hedgehogs. The investigation will be carried out in my warm room, which is a constant temp. I think its an interesting discussion topic so am quite happy. Anyone with any other advice which could be taken on board is accepted which is better than silly people just saying 'Its boring'


----------



## Rach1 (May 18, 2010)

I dont think it's boring, but I do think it needs better planning.
It's still not going to work in terms of showing which substrate they prefer.
A) they will still be rummaging about and snuffling round after 5 mins.
B) they may curl up instantly when faced with different choices to their norm.

What this experiment shows you is 'where my hedgehogs are after 5 mins'

An experiment/test etc needs a specific outcome.
Like I said, what do you want to know?

This is very unstable and needs more planning.
I think you have the basis of a good idea but it needs streamlining.

I'd hate you to waste allthat time to be told this after the fact by your tutor.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I mean this in the nicest possible way....i just don't think it'll really test which substrate they prefer, because i don't believe hedgehogs really operate like that.....or any mammal really. They're not quite so predictable like that as less sophisticated animals, such as bugs and possibly reptiles. 

I don't think hedgehogs would just immediately gravitate to the substrate it prefers and stay there.


----------



## Loderuna (Mar 9, 2010)

Good luck with the project. For everyone else, just remember that this is a level 3 project, not a PhD!


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

> I dont think it's boring, but I do think it needs better planning.
> It's still not going to work in terms of showing which substrate they prefer.
> A) they will still be rummaging about and snuffling round after 5 mins.
> B) they may curl up instantly when faced with different choices to their norm.
> ...


If they are still rummaging then i will record that they are still rummaging, and if they curl up then i will record that also. I am trying to find out what substrate hedgehogs seem to prefer, nothing more nothing less, basically im just trying to get records to show what the hedgehog chose/went to


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Loderuna said:


> just remember that this is a level 3 project, not a PhD!


Exactly the age of kids that I work with, and although some of the responses have been a little strong, the OP has only basically got the advice that I'd pass on to any one of them. After all, wasn't that the point of the thread?


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

In terms of a simple experiment with a clear data set it will be perfectly adequate to achieve a distinction for your IP module. The marks for the module come from other things and so the actual experiment itself is not actually that important. As with most Investigative projects that are done at undergraduate level (Lv3,4 and 5) the object is to show scientific method and sound analytical skills, not to push the boundaries of knowledge. Obviously if you can get a nice result as well - that's a bonus.

For the purposes of information this is the grading criteria for the module so you can see where the marks come from.


To pass the student must: 

P1 list information sources
relevant to the topic to be
researched

P2 carry out research into
potential topics

P3 select and describe a relevant
investigative project topic in
the environmental and landbased
sector

P4 prepare a proposal for an
investigative project

P5 plan operations and
resources required to carry
out a selected investigative
project in the environmental
and land-based sector

P6 explain the reasons for
resources selected

P7 carry out a selected
investigative project in the
environmental and landbased
sector

P8 monitor progress, working to
deadlines

P9 discuss the health and
safety implications of the
investigative project

P10 report on a selected
investigative project in the
environmental and landbased
sector

P11 evaluate areas for improvement of a
selected investigative project.


To gain a merit the student must achieve all pass criteria and also:

M1 explain the reasons for
choosing a selected
investigative project in the
environmental and
land-based sector

M2 explain why identified
resources are appropriate
to a specified schedule of
operations

M3 explain the importance
of regularly monitoring
performance against a
selected investigative project’s
schedule of operations

M4 prepare a report that
indicates planning, schedule
of operations, monitoring
and completion for a selected
investigative project in the
environmental and landbased
sector.


To gain a distinction, the student must gain all pass and merit criteria and also:

D1 present a full report detailing
planning, schedule of
operations, monitoring and
completion for a selected
investigative project in the
environmental and land-based industries





Notice that nowhere does it state 'obtain meaningful results that will change the course of science'.




(Having said that, I don't believe the OP should work to the criteria and should instead, aim to get the best result they can with the resources and time they have available)

Anyway:

Substrate preference studies are difficult for the reasons mentioned by others (is it a true preference, or just 'where they happened to sleep', how long it will take for a hedgehog to settle etc) but the whole point of a scientific experiment is to eliminate the variables and answer the question using data.

Therefore arguments such as 'I don't believe hedgehogs work like that' are not valid arguments against the experiment - you go into a science experiment without belief, you simply do the experiment and see what the data says!

Certainly it might end up being the conclusion, but that doesn't invalidate the experiment.

The only issue I see is the timing. I would suggest you leave them for an hour and then see which hide they settled in.

If you set the experiment up as you have described and do enough repeats, whilst randomising the side each substrate is on, making sure the hides at both ends are identical and no other variables are introduced then you should get a good set of data.


Note, your question will not find out what substrate hedgehogs prefer, but will provide evidence for the following question:

Do AP hedgehogs exhibit a preference to X substrate over Y substrate?

Your null hypothesis is 'AP Hedgehogs show no preference to either substrate X or substrate Y'.


With 200 data points (50 repeats with 4 subjects) and a degree of freedom of 1 (n = 2 choices, dof = n-1), then the statistics could easily show if they did exhibit a preference or not.



If you have time, you could repeat the experiment with two more substrates and then, if the hedgehogs did exhibit a preference in both cases, you could use the two 'preferred' substrates in a third experiment.


I think you could easily achieve a neat and concise IP with that experiment. 


Good luck.


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

bothrops said:


> Therefore arguments such as 'I don't believe hedgehogs work like that' are not valid arguments against the experiment - you go into a science experiment without belief, you simply do the experiment and see what the data says!
> 
> Certainly it might end up being the conclusion, but that doesn't invalidate the experiment.


I don't think I ever said the experiment was "invalid".....but merely tried to offer the opinion that in my experience, I believe the choice of resting place would have little to do with substrate.

Of course the results don't really matter that much, you didn't _have_ to write such a long winded and frankly patronising response to get that across! Having a scientific background, I'm well aware of the process and recording being more important, but is there anything wrong with pointing out flaws so that the OP gets the most interesting results? After all, if the hedgehog rests more on say newspaper more often than the other substrate, it certainly doesn't mean that it prefers that substrate.....but stating that as a fact in his conclusions would be a mistake.


----------



## bothrops (Jan 7, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> I don't think I ever said the experiment was "invalid".....but merely tried to offer the opinion that in my experience, I believe the choice of resting place would have little to do with substrate.
> 
> Of course the results don't really matter that much, you didn't _have_ to write such a long winded and frankly patronising response to get that across! Having a scientific background, I'm well aware of the process and recording being more important, but is there anything wrong with pointing out flaws so that the OP gets the most interesting results? After all, if the hedgehog rests more on say newspaper more often than the other substrate, it certainly doesn't mean that it prefers that substrate.....but stating that as a fact in his conclusions would be a mistake.



Apologies if you felt I was being patronising. I realise I used a small half sentence from one of your posts to make a point half way though my post, but I didn't mean for that to imply the rest of the post was all for your benefit at all. If fact that vast majority of it was aimed at simply being a bit more constructive for the OP than the rest of the posts that mostly have been 'it's not great' but without offering improvements (and just as a disclaimer - as people seem a little touchy tonight :whistling2: - I am aware that there were some constructive posts made)


----------



## chuckie127 (Sep 5, 2009)

Yes, i am taking everything said on board, and this will change my investigation, will keep everyone updated! thankyou


----------

